# Boston/Cambridge, MA - Looking for PCs



## jeffman (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm interested in starting and DM'ing a homebrew campaign setting.

The game is D&D 3.5 and is sort of a New World/Colonial America theme.  

If you are interested, email me at jeffncssm@hotmail.com


----------



## LadyRhiannon (Jun 7, 2006)

*e-mail bounced back*

Jeff, i am interested in your game/setting but your e-mail keeps bouncing back to me.  Please e-mail me if you are still looking for players. 

rthomas013@gmail.com


----------



## jeffman (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry, my type-fu is weak.

jeffncssm@hotmail.com


----------



## jeffman (Jun 9, 2006)

btw, this is me trying to build a group from the ground up.  So, I'd be willing to join an existing group to DM.

Jeff


----------



## Zog (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm full up for games right now - BUT - have you checked out BostonGamers?

Its a Yahoo group of 800+ folks in the Boston area.  Lots of gamers, good folks.  I've had good luck with it in the past, both finding players and starting groups.


----------



## jeffman (Jun 15, 2006)

*Website Up*

I've posted a website for this campaign.  I have a few people already, but we are still looking for more.  Not everything has been uploaded yet.

http://web.mit.edu/jmillman/www/valedora.htm


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks interesting.  At the moment I am not available, but I have a feeling my current group isn't going to last much longer.

What kind of gaming schedule are you planning/hoping for?


----------



## jeffman (Jun 15, 2006)

*Gaming Schedule*

I have a weekend group that I greatly enjoy.  So, I am looking at weekday evenings.. Perhaps Wednesday.  Though, I'd be for having it on occasional weekends also.  

The scheduling is highly dependent on the PCs, of course


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 16, 2006)

OK, so even if my current group does fall apart I wouldn't be able to make this one.  Unfortunately for me I can only do a weekend game.  Hope it goes well, the ideas on your web page sound intriguing.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 16, 2006)

In addition, guys, there's a Boston/RI game day happening at the end of July. The more the merrier! It's a great place to meet local EN Worlders.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=163611


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 16, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> In addition, guys, there's a Boston/RI game day happening at the end of July. The more the merrier! It's a great place to meet local EN Worlders.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=163611



 I know, I was excited when KB said she was going to have another game day.  Unfortunately the date she chose is right in the middle of our family vacation this year.  

If you can make it Jeffman and LadyRhiannon, the game days are a great time.


----------



## jeffman (Jun 16, 2006)

*Mom's who don't play DnD*

yeah, that game day would be something I'd be interested in if I didn't have my mom visiting me since the first time I moved up here.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 21, 2006)

She plays, right?


----------

